# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : السلام عليكم

## cheikh tain

يا اخواتي اريد افلاشه one touch 6010d

----------


## mohamed73

وعليكم السلام  
يمكنك تفليشه بهد البرنامج اخي *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Anwar Diag

لايمكن للاعضاء اقل من 5 مشاركه مشاهده الروابط الا بعد الرد

----------

